# Allez Comp or Tarmac Comp?



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm in the market new bike and have around $2000 to spend on my new ride. I narrowed it down to the Allez Comp or Tarmac Comp which are pretty close in price. Does anyone have any information as far as how they differ in ride and performance? For the money the Allez sure has a much better component spec with the Dura Ace, Ultegra Mix. I'm not familiar with the Alex 330 Wheel Set on the Tarmac, and am wondering how much more the Tarmac will weigh, if any, over the Allez? Any feedback on ride, performance, weight, and handling would be greatley appreciated.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

*I own an 05 allez comp*

I would definatly choose the Allez Comp Double over the Tarmac comp. I own the 05 allez comp, and we have an 05 tarmac comp at my LBS. 

The tarmac comp is a great frame, but it's components weigh it down for the price. Shimano 105 and some ultegra on a $2000 bike is pretty skimpy to say the least. Although the Alex wheels are not a big name brand, they look significantly better this year complete with sealed bearings, a semi aeo rim, bladed spokes, and a good 20/24 spoke count. All in all, the tarmac comp has potential if you're willing to make some substutions in componentry. Keep in mind the bars, stem, and seatpost are heavy. The bike weighs in at 18.3 lbs w/o pedals.

The Allez comp double, on the other hand, is stiff and responsive, and it has the same E5 aluminum tubing that the 03 s-works frame had. It also has carbon seat stays, but I;m really not sure how much of a difference these make. The frame is almost as stiff as the Tarmac full carbon, and it looks much better astheticly. The components come complete with the new dura ace 10 speed shifters, cassette, and derailleurs and use ultegra brakes. The FSA idea crankset is heavy, but looks just like Dura Ace and has the integrated BB shell. Cockpit components are decently lightwieht, and the bars have a carbon center wrap for a bling-bling look. The Mavic Equipee wheelset is not light, but it has great hubs and a semi-aero rim for speed and durability. Total weight: 17 lbs w/o pedals.

The choice to me is obvious. I was debating between the same two bike this year......and it's obvious that I chose the right one!


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

*By NO MEANS an flame...*



stumpy232 said:


> I would definatly choose the Allez Comp Double over the Tarmac comp. I own the 05 allez comp, and we have an 05 tarmac comp at my LBS.
> 
> The tarmac comp is a great frame, but it's components weigh it down for the price. Shimano 105 and some ultegra on a $2000 bike is pretty skimpy to say the least. Although the Alex wheels are not a big name brand, they look significantly better this year complete with sealed bearings, a semi aeo rim, bladed spokes, and a good 20/24 spoke count. All in all, the tarmac comp has potential if you're willing to make some substutions in componentry. Keep in mind the bars, stem, and seatpost are heavy. The bike weighs in at 18.3 lbs w/o pedals.
> 
> ...



Stumpy, I'm not at all trying to attack you but I have to point out a few corrections to your post.

First of all you are right about having alot of 105 on a $2000 bike sucking, but keep in mind this is the same frame that is on the Tarmac Pro, and very similar (little heavier and less stiff) to the S-Works Tarmac. The Tarmac Pro is over $3000 just for parts upgrades and the S-Works is $2500 for frame alone. Not such a bad deal when you compare to that.

1. The seatpost, stem and handlebars on tarmac are heavy. Not that heavy, and they're the same ones on an Allez Comp! Personally I'll never give up my Pave seatpost either. 

2. Now this is completely subjective analysis but I've found frames that are mostly aluminum with carbon seatstays to be a gimmick. Yes they do dampen out stuff quite a bit, but side to side stiffness is greatly reduced. Now to be fair I've never ridden a Allez comp, but I've ridden about 5 other bikes that are similar design and this has been true. Point is either having all aluminum or all carbon is much better than cutting in half a frame and putting carbon seatstays in.

Anyway yeah thats my two cents, like he said if you're looking to upgrade components tarmac might be a better bet.


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Allez or Tarmac*

Thanks for the great feedback. I've made up my mind to order the Allez over the Tarmac. The Tarmac frame looks nice and may be a bit stiffer, but I'd much rather have a bike with Dura Ace and Ultegra than 105 and Ultegra, not to mention the better crankset. Was the 17 pound weight of your bike with the stock wheelset? I'm thinking of selling the Equipe's right away and exchanging them for some lighter American Classic 350's which should drop the weight over a pound.

Scott


----------



## stumpy232 (Aug 21, 2004)

*W/ new wheelset..*



oliverpete said:


> Thanks for the great feedback. I've made up my mind to order the Allez over the Tarmac. The Tarmac frame looks nice and may be a bit stiffer, but I'd much rather have a bike with Dura Ace and Ultegra than 105 and Ultegra, not to mention the better crankset. Was the 17 pound weight of your bike with the stock wheelset? I'm thinking of selling the Equipe's right away and exchanging them for some lighter American Classic 350's which should drop the weight over a pound.
> 
> Scott


Scott,

I weighed the bike only with my 28/32 hole Dura Ace hub / mavic open pro / DT revo wheels. The stock Mavic equippes were a bit heavy, but they have a tremendous resale value (I got $300 for mine on eBay, and that's about what my new Dura Ace one cost!). After switching the wheels the bike was only 17 lbs--but I also swapped the seatpost to a True Temper carbon, the stem to Ritchey WCS OS, and the bars to Ritchey WCS OS aluminum. With all of these components I got her down to 16.4 lbs. Not to bad.....now I've got the loose the weight to deserve a bike this light! 

The am classic wheels should easily bring the wieight of the bike down to 17 lbs or less stock. I wish I was under 155 lbs so I could ride a wheel like that on a regular basis...


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Make sure you ride both bikes before making your final decision. I don't own either of the bikes you are inquiring about but I do own a full carbon bike and an aluminum bike with carbon fork and stays. The ride quality of my aluminum is not even close to the quality of my full carbon frame. You can always buy newer and better components to add to a frame over time but you can not upgrade a frame by adding anything to it. The $2000 for the Tarmac Comp is a great price for the frame that you get. I have always been told to concentrate on buying the best frame that you can get. IMO the Tarmac Comp is the better frame of the two.


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Ordered bike*



stumpy232 said:


> Scott,
> 
> I weighed the bike only with my 28/32 hole Dura Ace hub / mavic open pro / DT revo wheels. The stock Mavic equippes were a bit heavy, but they have a tremendous resale value (I got $300 for mine on eBay, and that's about what my new Dura Ace one cost!). After switching the wheels the bike was only 17 lbs--but I also swapped the seatpost to a True Temper carbon, the stem to Ritchey WCS OS, and the bars to Ritchey WCS OS aluminum. With all of these components I got her down to 16.4 lbs. Not to bad.....now I've got the loose the weight to deserve a bike this light!
> 
> The am classic wheels should easily bring the wieight of the bike down to 17 lbs or less stock. I wish I was under 155 lbs so I could ride a wheel like that on a regular basis...


Stumpy,

Thanks for the imput. I ordered up the Allez Pro today and according to my dealer it should be in by the end of the week. Now I get to stare at it for the next 6 weeks until all the snow melt up here in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Did you sell your Mavic Equipe's on EBay? If so what did you get for them? My LBS doesn't want the Equipe's but he'll give me a good deal on the American Classics.
Scott


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

huh? I didn't think a Pro model was being offered this year (I'm basing this on the lack of an allez pro on the website)...


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*My bad!*



leadag said:


> huh? I didn't think a Pro model was being offered this year (I'm basing this on the lack of an allez pro on the website)...


Sorry for the confusion, I meant Allez Comp.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

sell your wheels on road bike review classifieds.... you don't have to pay ebay fees, just $2


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Allez Comp*

showed up today. It's a lot sweeter looking at it live than in a picture. I know they call the color Ti, but it looks like they just brushed out the aluminum and put a clearcoat on it, very sweet looking. It's a little heavy at 19 lbs with pedals and the computer installed, but I've already ordered a pair of American Classic 350's for it. My dealer gave me a sweet deal of only $200 plus the Equipes so I couldn't pass it up. It's pretty cold here in upper Michigan, but if the roads stay clear I'll be out for a test ride tomorrow. As soon as I get my camera software working again I'll post some pictures. Thanks to everyone for all the great imput.
Scott


----------

